# How to ship tadpoles



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I am interested in shipping some tadpoles and would appreciate any info from those who have shipped tads and what the results were.

Thanks! Richard in Staten Island, NYC.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey richard i have sent tads...problem is weight ....costs more. film cans taped shut work well .....fill 3/4 full or a tad more so there is not to much sloshing. all my tads to different people a while back arrived alive and morphed fine via overnight mail fedex. make sure it is packed well so the film cans dont slosh around in the package. i have also used those tiny glad containers with no problem as well. someone even set up a website from the frogs and tads i sold. film cans are most economical way to do it. just make sure you tape the tops down on them real good. asssuming these are dart tads you are sending. kristy

edit: its good to use the water they are already developing in. I have even sent eggs this way.


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

I got some tadpoles shipped to me from Chesney on this board and she did a WONDERFUL job packing them up. You might give her a shout and see if she can help you out.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have also received tads from Lisa (Chesney). She used condiment cups filled to the top with water then taped shut. She shipped me tads in the dead of winter and we had no issues either time. I did have one cup that leaked all the water but when I opened the cup the tad was just fine. 
What type of tads are you shipping? 

Chris


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I have also received tads from Lisa (Chesney). She used condiment cups filled to the top with water then taped shut. She shipped me tads in the dead of winter and we had no issues either time. I did have one cup that leaked all the water but when I opened the cup the tad was just fine.
> What type of tads are you shipping?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

I'll be shipping some Giant Orange tinc tads, so I want to be as careful as possible (although my pair breeds regularly, I don't get a lot of tads out of them). Since the tads breath air, my only concern is that theree not be so much water in there that they drown.

Thanks for the advice, Richard.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> hey richard i have sent tads...problem is weight ....costs more. film cans taped shut work well .....fill 3/4 full or a tad more so there is not to much sloshing. all my tads to different people a while back arrived alive and morphed fine via overnight mail fedex. make sure it is packed well so the film cans dont slosh around in the package. i have also used those tiny glad containers with no problem as well. someone even set up a website from the frogs and tads i sold. film cans are most economical way to do it. just make sure you tape the tops down on them real good. asssuming these are dart tads you are sending. kristy
> 
> edit: its good to use the water they are already developing in. I have even sent eggs this way.


Hi Kristy,

Thanks for the advice. Fingers crossed, hopefully things will go well. Richard.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Checkout baby soda bottles:
Baby Soda Bottles - Giant Test Tubes at Steve Spangler Science

It's the science teacher in me.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I use spring water to raise my tads, I use the same brand in their pint bottles, taking about 20% of the water out. Tads seem to do best shipped about 1 month of age, they can still adapt pretty well at that size.
I always had the impression that shipping tads was much better than shipping young frogs when it comes to stress.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

welcome richard. I would also agree that the older tads about a month fare better. I like to use the same water they are in to begin with on my tad shelf so they dont get stressed too much by a complete water change and then adding on the shipping stress to it. Just my opinion. kristy


----------

